# Feeding Babies



## matt_bet (Dec 6, 2006)

hey,
recently had a batch of baby stripes hatch and have isolated them so they arent eaten by everything else in my tank, and also have acquired around 10 baby fish which i dont know what they are called but they grow up to be completly see through and are extremely similiar to freshwater glass fish but are saltwater. Now i was wondering what is the most effective means of feeding baby saltwater fish like this cause i was just gonna mush marine green up and give them some blood worms.

Also got my first clownfish, its a red and black clownfish, and man are they cool, so freaken awesome.

Anyway, any help would be appreciated.

matt


----------



## Captain Crab (May 13, 2007)

I would hatch some Sea monkeys(brine shrimp) in a gallon container.Baby fish(fry) love them.you can buy brine shrimp eggs in most pet shops.they hatch pretty quickly


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Matt I'm unsure of what you refer to as baby stripes but I'll attempt to help. I'm assuming bangaii cardinals as they breed easily.

They are probably to small for brine shrimp at this time. They will probably have a 24hr gestation where they take in their yolk sacs. If you are past this several folks I've known have had luck raising baby fish on egg whites. You may need to cook them slightly and then mash them up into tiny bits. The fish eat what dissolves. You may need to culture rotifers which are smaller than brine, and or a phyto culture could be in order. Chances are it will take to long to get cultures up at this point but they may make it if you have a refugium they can snack in.


----------

